# Tag-Team



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Tag Team bomb on it's way!!!!! Old Sailor & Conch Republican team up ta take someone out Baawaahaaaaaaaa

:chk:chk:mn:chk:chk

0392 4560 0009 2688


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Having been bombed by Conch and seeing the destruction of Old Sailor...someone is gonna be hurt!!!




Go Get Um Dave and Mark!!










Shawn


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ricky "the dragon" Steamboat and Big John Stud style.......I like it!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

That's going to be some nicotine laden destruction!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Someone better have strong lungs and a good stomach. 

Best part - they won't even see it coming!:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

o
Woo Hoo! Can't wait to see this one land!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Ohhh damn. Watch out:hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Double smack..........so festivus. :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

...o


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Go get 'em! :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm not scared...:r



gonna be fun tho


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

This could be very bad for someone!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the devastation.
:tu


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Having been bombed by Conch and seeing the destruction of Old Sailor...someone is gonna be hurt!!!
> 
> Go Get Um Dave and Mark!!
> 
> Shawn


:tpd:


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

This is going to hurt!! :tu


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll be anxious to see where this ends up


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

This is going to be fun to watch :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nothing like getting together around the holidays!! o


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Any else think Jock Jams "Tag team - back again!" when they saw this thread?


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I ain't scared!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Jimmy - no reason for you to be scared...How was Robusto's last night?

Boston Mark - I can't believe you went there...now I have that $(%)%^&*&^*(_&_(*^&+_)(*&^%$#@[email protected]%#^&%(*)_+ song stuck in my head!!

Dave - when will Pony Express allow this little grenade to land?

PS - I love this - Move over Ted Kasczinski!!:z:ss:ss:ss:ss:cb


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Ricky "the dragon" Steamboat and Big John Stud style.......I like it!


What ever happened to BJS? He was a monster in his day!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Should land Monday or Tuesday:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I love it when a plan comes together!!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> Jimmy - no reason for you to be scared...How was Robusto's last night?


It was ok...pretty cold in there last night, and a shitty waitress. It ended up only being me, Jason and his wife. Hopefully I get to meet you tomorrow.


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Double smack..........so festivus. :tu


 :r ...and now for the feats of strength


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

It lands today:r:mn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Woooooooo Frikkin Hoooooooooooooo!


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't wait to see the fall out from this bomb.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

This hasn't landed yet? Canada Post is lagging big time!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Should have landed, said out for delivery


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Hmmmm, maybe the person is fixing the shrapnel wounds!! :ss:ss


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

No word yet eh?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ooo


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> No word yet eh?


no and he was online


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

The suspense is killing me:mn


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Prefy said:


> The suspense is killing me:mn


:tpd: Can't wait to see


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

It was a dud..........:bn






sorry couldnt help it!!!







Shawn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:chk:mn:chk:r:r



ssutton219 said:


> It was a dud..........:bn
> 
> sorry couldnt help it!!!
> 
> Shawn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> It was a dud..........:bn
> sorry couldnt help it!!!Shawn


:r:r:r:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Dave - it is a confirmed delivery right?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> Dave - it is a confirmed delivery right?


yup, just waiting for him to post it


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

At least we know it is there - thats the part that counts!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Pkg did make it, and he'll post the damage later.:chk:chk


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Yippie Skippy!!!!!!

Also got a PM that it arrived and detonated!:tu:ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

WHO? WHO? WHO? How much longer do we have to wait


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Gahhhhhhhh.... the suspense is killing us....


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

He said he will post later - but I will let Old Sailor leak the name!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I think you may have killed him!! :hn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

i think they made up and imaginary friend @ the herf.......



Its ok guys..we all like you and are your friends too!!!!



:ss:bn



Shawn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Headcrash:tu


----------

